# Hello & Identify this piece



## redkimchi (Nov 20, 2007)

Hello everyone. I thought I would join a classical music forum to ask the name of a specific classical music.

Does anyone know the starting music of the British prank show The Annoying Devil? You can listen to some part of the music from this youtube link when the annoying devil is face painting a child.

I like Also Sprach Zarathustra (Richard Strauss) and Giuseppe Verdi - Requiem - Libera Me.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

hi! 

dj


----------

